# Đi tìm lời giải cho hiện tượng người sói



## Xinh (4 Tháng tám 2012)

*Liệu người sói có thực hay đó chỉ là những câu chuyện truyền miệng?*                                        Trong văn hóa Hy Lạp cổ đại, người sói (tên là Lycanthrope - người  mang khuôn mặt của sói) được nhắc đến là những con người bình thường  nhưng khi đến ngày trăng tròn, họ sẽ biến thành con sói man rợ. 


Ở  thời Trung cổ, người sói cũng bị buộc tội gây nên các vụ giết người bí  ẩn, bị truy đuổi và hành quyết hết sức dã man giống như phù thủy. Vậy  người sói chỉ là những câu chuyện truyền miệng hay nó thực sự có thật?







*Những câu chuyện kì lạ*


Năm  1920, một người thợ săn tên là Reverd Singh ở Midrapore, Ấn Độ đã cứu  hai đứa trẻ sống giữa bầy sói trong khu rừng làng bên cạnh. Hai đứa bé  không có vẻ gì là giống nhau và dường như sói mẹ đã nhặt được chúng ở  hai nơi khác nhau. 


Khi trở về môi trường con  người, hai đứa trẻ này không quen với việc đắp chăn hay mặc quần áo vì  chúng không cảm thấy lạnh, thường giành giật thức ăn với đàn chó, thức  thâu đêm và mắt, tai thì rất thính. 


Reverd  Singh nhận ra những đứa trẻ này không bình thường khi chúng có biểu hiện  sợ người, sợ ánh sáng, khi ngủ thường gối người lên nhau và rất cảnh  giác.






Vào  cuối Thế chiến thứ 2, quân đội phát xít Đức từng phát hiện ra một tổ  chức khủng bố được miêu tả giống như người sói với khuôn mặt đầy lông lá  như chó sói, thực hiện các vụ giết người hàng loạt, ăn thịt người, tra  tấn những nạn nhân chúng bắt được và tiến hành các nghi lễ thờ tế ma  quái.  






​
Trong  nhiều thế kỉ qua, những người dân sống ở thị trấn Wittlich, Đức đã  khẳng định, họ tận mắt nhìn thấy người sói. Họ tin rằng, nếu nến trong  một ngôi nhà hoang gần thị trấn bị tắt có nghĩa là người sói đã đến. 


Năm  1988,  khi được báo là nến trong ngôi nhà bị tắt, người sói đã quay trở  lại nhưng cảnh sát cho rằng, người dân đã quá mê tín và sợ hãi. Nhưng  sau đó, chính những viên cảnh sát này lại thừa nhận, trong một lần đi  điều tra họ đã đối mặt với sinh vật huyền thoại này. Người sói đã trốn  thoát và họ may mắn thoát chết.






Trong  năm 2007, người sói cũng được phát hiện 2 lần ở Stafford (Anh) và được  mô tả là rất cao lớn, nhiều lông và đứng bằng hai chân sau.


*Lời giải của khoa học*


Trong  thực tế, có nhiều trường hợp những người có hình dạng giống như người  sói tìm đến bệnh viện để khám, chữa bệnh và được kết luận là do biến đổi  gene.






Một  giả thuyết chưa được xác thực cho rằng, người sói là một căn bệnh và  rất dễ lây. Chỉ cần người bệnh tiếp xúc hay cào cắn vào người thì người  đó ngay lập tức cũng bị nhiễm bệnh. Giả thuyết này gần giống với nguyên  nhân gây bệnh chó dại gặp ở người, biểu hiện bệnh không phát ngay mà  phải mất một thời gian dài mới bắt đầu phát bệnh và ít có cơ hội được  chữa khỏi.







Lý  giải cho việc người sói xuất hiện vào ban đêm đặc biệt là các đêm trăng  tròn, nhiều nhà khoa học đã chỉ ra rằng: vào những đêm trăng tròn, khi  lực hút của Mặt trăng tác động lên Trái đất mạnh nhất gây nên hiện tượng  triều cường phổ biến, thời điểm này tương thích để căn bệnh phát tán và  gây tác động mạnh mẽ đến cơ thể người bệnh. 


Người  bệnh bị lên cơn sốt, mất nước, da co lại, móng tay móng chân dài ra  khiến cơ thể đau đớn, họ cũng có những biểu hiện lạ như hú, cào cấu cắn  xé như động vật hoang dã và hung dữ hơn bình thường. 






Vì  những biểu hiện “khác người” này mà những người mắc bệnh này thời xưa  thường bị coi là quái vật, bị truy lùng và giết hại bằng những cách hết  sức dã man như thiêu sống hay chặt đầu.






​Gần  đây, các nhà khoa học đã đưa ra giả thiết về căn bệnh người sói, với  tên khoa học là Hypertrichosis. Nguyên nhân cụ thể của căn bệnh vẫn chưa  được xác định chính xác nhưng theo các nhà nghiên cứu, đó là do người  bệnh bị đột biến bẩm sinh hoặc do tác dụng phụ của thuốc, kéo theo hệ  lụy là căn bệnh ung thư.






_Bé Supatra Sasuphan được xác định là mắc hội chứng người sói và là người rậm lông nhất thế giới._​​
Dưới  những nghiên cứu và nhận định của khoa học, sự xuất hiện của người sói  đã dần dần được làm sáng tỏ nhưng căn bệnh người sói vẫn được ghi nhận  là một căn bệnh khó lý giải. 


Song, tất cả  những gì chúng ta biết về người sói là do trí tưởng tượng phong phú,  những lời đồn thổi, sự cường điệu, hiểu lầm hay tồn tại một thế giới  người sói mà con người vẫn chưa khám phá ra, điều này vẫn còn là một bí  ẩn đối với thế giới.


----------

